
These are the 10 best airlines in the world - ranopano
http://fortune.com/2015/07/07/worlds-best-airlines/
======
stephenr
Unless they've changed their seat layout or the entire population of the
region shrinks by a few inches I have no idea why Qantas belongs on this list.

I'm only 6' and my knees _always_ rub on the seat in front of me on Qantas
flights.

Thai, is a fucking dream boat by comparison.

Edit: and yes I've done the MEL-LAX flight on Qantas, knees rubbing the whole
time.

